# 1.5 Gallon Tank Question



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, I have an empty 1.5 Gallon tank. I bought it to have as a QT for my Betta when I first got him but I found some 2-3 Gallon bowls in my back cabinat and have those set up as QT tanks. 

The Tank has a filter but no heater due to its size. So the fact that it's empty had been bothering me.

I have a credit at my local Pet Shop. Since I had to return an agressive molly who attacked my other male molly. 

What can live in there without much of an issue? Seeing it just there empty bothers me so  So um does anyone know anything?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Why not keep a Betta...its ideal for a long heavy fin male....provided that you make the needed water changes, personally I wouldn't use the filter if its a HOB type...sponge is much better in the smaller tanks on the fins.....

Water changes on a 1.5gal unfiltered...1-50% and 1-100% weekly should maintain water quality provided that you don't overfeed and remove uneaten food within a reasonable time.....

Filtered 1.5gal-water changes of 50% twice weekly should maintain water quality and fin health...

Heating-I heat my 1gal tanks with the preset type heaters- Tetra brand 50w and they sell smaller watt heaters as well.....depending on the room temp it will keep the water between 74ish-82ish....


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I had my bettas in 1 gallon tanks for years. I upgraded because I finally have my own place and can fill it with bunnies and fish to my hearts content. But yo udo have to make 50% water changes twice a week and 100% water changes once a week. I even tried 25% 3 times a week and 80% once a week so I could just leave my fish in the tank. But I think that's cheating. XD I also have about 2 gallons of treated water in a bucket with a top to make the partial water changes quicker and just in case I got an ammonia spike anyway. In fact, I still have emergency water on hand even with the new 5 gallon tanks. I'm just paranoid after years of using 1 gallon tanks, so my advice may seem a bit nuts. <.< 

If you don't want to keep a fish in the tank since it would involve a lot of water changes, you can make it a purely live plant tank. I don't know if plants need fish to thrive, but that would look pretty if the plants all thrive at the same themperature and need the same light for the same length of time. But I'm not sure how often aquatic plants need their water changed. I don't think it's as often as fish since plants can suck ammonia out of the water on there own.

If both of those suggestions don't work, you can also make it a shrimp or snail tank. But I don't know how much you like either. I just figured I would throw it out there. I have way more ideas for tanks than I have money to spend.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, I hadn't thought to keep a Betta in one after hearing on here out how they should have around 2.5 Gallons at least. I thought it would be cruel to keep a Betta in a tiny 1.5

This is the tank I have. Except I didn't buy gravel. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804454&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

My male never liked that tank and no matter what i did (move it, background it) there was always a reflection lol. Youd need to baffle the filter just a tad, its a bit strong for the space of the tank. If i had a spare tank right now i think id get...SHRIMP! LOL! Im a shrimp fan though  But yeah that size is fine for a betta, my old male had plenty of room, and males move a bit slow anyways. As long as you do the 2 water changes a week its perfect


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mhm well right now the debate is 2-4 fancy guppies or possibly a female Betta and some breeding. My mom is kinda getting back into fishes with me. We also happen to have a huge empty basemeant. 

Although there is also talk about what to do with my two mollies and if they have fry. <3 So a lot to think about, I did get a little heater for it as well as a I got Siphon for using on both tanks.


----------



## lordadamar (Aug 24, 2011)

I find 1.5 gallon tanks to be optimal for keeping males... there plenty of inexpensive options out there...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Mhm well right now the debate is 2-4 fancy guppies or possibly a female Betta and some breeding. My mom is kinda getting back into fishes with me. We also happen to have a huge empty basemeant.
> 
> Although there is also talk about what to do with my two mollies and if they have fry. <3 So a lot to think about, I did get a little heater for it as well as a I got Siphon for using on both tanks.


I wouldn't put guppies in a 1.5 gallon tank. IMO they need more swimming room than the average betta. Unless you mean you are housing them in another tank?

If you don't want a betta (which is the only fish I'd keep in a tank that size), a couple of shrimp or a smaller species of snail, might work. You could plant it up with lots of moss and they should be fairly happy as long as water quality is maintained. Plus I believe some species of shrimp actually prefer colder water.


----------

